# sshhhhhh..........top secret.........



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

I found out today that Anaconda are not continuing with thier range of Perception and Ocean Kayaks. Instead they are introducing a range of kayaks to the market called Emotion Kayaks (http://www.emotionkayaks.com/). The good news for us (if you are an Anaconda club member) is that all remaining stock of Perception and Ocean Kayaks are being offered to club members at 25% off between the 23 and 25th of this month. I believe that club members will be notified by either mail or e-mail.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Keljad for the heads up!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

What a pathetic range of kayaks,

Amazing, our sport is developing and a major retailer is going out of name brands for some cheap import line.

Their move can only be good for the stores that specialise in kayaks with quality brands, another reason not to go to Anaconda.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Not a problem at all mate, no offence taken. Kayaks are a speciality piece of equipment, and I highly reccomend gaining expert advice on them and buying known brands. We did finally choose to have the Ocean Kayak range on offer so that it is a known brand and will sell themselves based on reputation, but we do have the no name stuff also to capture a price point at the lower end. Not sure what the quality is like with the new Anaconda range, although looking at the prices (I only could squeeze two from my source, Mojo Angler $1199, Exhilerater $899) one would think that the quality is going to be ok. I am keen to have a look though


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

That Fisherman model will be worth looking at when they arrive and think the only way to form a judgment is after seeing or paddling one


> Amazing, our sport is developing and a major retailer is going out of name brands for some cheap import line.


Sel I can remember saying that about both Daiwa and Shimano one time when they were unknowns here, and who knows may happen with this tupperware range as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Sel I can remember saying that about both Daiwa and Shimano one time when they were unknowns here, and who knows may happen with this tupperware range as well


You wanna put money on it :?:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> You wanna put money on it :?:


Not really mate but will happily buy you a beer in about 10 years time when we know the outcome...and provided I go the distance 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> The Fisherman model doesn't look too bad, but you'd need to know there was some sort of access to that bow area which isn't shown in the photo. It has a $899RRP in the US, but what will that translate to here? I do like the idea of that big access hatch in the centre, assuming its able to take rods and is nice and watertight.
> 
> http://www.emotionkayaks.com/HTML/Kayaks/Fisherman.htm
> 
> ...


If the centre hatch is anything like the Cobra's it is great for general access (eg stowing fish, tackle) on the water (just watch for waves coming over the side while the hatch is open) but getting a rod in or out is a bit tricky because there is a boofhead sitting in the way. I find it is possible by moving off the seat and sitting in front of the hatch. I prefer not to do it.

Website says there is an optional front hatch, again like the Cobras. However, they seem to me to be quite heavy for the size. 29kg for the 4.2m fisherman is a lot


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Peril said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > The Fisherman model doesn't look too bad, but you'd need to know there was some sort of access to that bow area which isn't shown in the photo. It has a $899RRP in the US, but what will that translate to here? I do like the idea of that big access hatch in the centre, assuming its able to take rods and is nice and watertight.
> ...


I wonder why nobody has come up with a hatch that can used to store rods in the hull that you can easily access from a sitting position. It's not like the hatch would have to be big. It maybe just needs to be mounted on the inside or outside wall of the foot well. It just needs to be long and narrow to allow the rods to be a little on their way out.

I'm sure it's not as easy as I make it sound or they would have already done it right.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

occy said:


> Yeh it ain't rocket science is it. All that's needed to make it useful for rods is a circular hatch mounted vertically on the front or to the side of the cockpit. I think Viking have this on one model, but can't remember which.


A circular one would do but I was thinking of a rectangle (i.e. long and skinny) so it's easier to get your rods out. Start talking to all your industry partners on this Occy see why they can do.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh it ain't rocket science is it. All that's needed to make it useful for rods is a circular hatch mounted vertically on the front or to the side of the cockpit. I think Viking have this on one model, but can't remember which.
> ...


Paul, Greg is right. The round hatches on the Tempo II are just usable (fortunately Ken and I had stowed our rods before going arse over tit at Mona Vale), but you have to remove the reel which means rerigging. I can just get a fully rigged rod into the Cobra. A longer, console hatch would be better


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i might just buy a couple for my little creek, far less hassle then dragging the outback all the way.....err...i mean 200 metres....but it's the princple..........i will be able to take 2 instead, one for son1 at this stage, son2 will still ride shotgun...


----------



## pagyaker (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't speak a word about Anaconda, know nothing about the place. But I can say that since Emotion has more models to choose from, I can understand why some dealers are dropping certain lines and siding with Emotion. Emotion has worked hard and smart to provide quality boats at an attractive price point.

OK, let's talk boats &#8230;

Here's a shot of Emotion's current angling roster:










The GRAND SLAM looks to be a great boat. I haven't paddled one yet, so I can only speculate on performance. But the length vs. width, along with cockpit amenities should satisfy most angling needs.

I've spent a lot of time in the FISHERMAN. That was my first Emotion boat (you never forget your first), and still is a favorite. The center hatch will allow you to store rods easily, at least up to 7.5' (that's my longest rod). Plenty stable enough to stand in, and a rudder can be added. I like to sit "side saddle", and this boat accommodates that easily.










Here's how I rigged my 2nd Fisherman. Note that I used a flush mount rod holder on the console area, and installed it "backwards" instead of facing forward. The rod ends up being out of the way while paddling, but to grab it in a hurry, I simply lay my paddle across my lap and reach forward to nab the rod. That works so well, I now turn my console rod holder around (usually a Scotty) so I can reach it in the same manner.



















My current ride is the MOJO ANGLER, and here's a link to it:
Emotion MOJO ANGLER

I can't say enough good things about this boat. Here's a few shots of it &#8230; with many more in the review.




























Like I mentioned in my "new member" post, if anyone has any questions about the Emotion line, drop me a note at: [email protected]


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

They look ok. Flush mounts on all models should have a 45 degree angle on them facing out from the yak. Is the front hatch big enough to fit a trolly in as the Prowler does?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

They definatley look the part, I cant wait to see them in the flesh.............s#@t, now Im gonna have another brand to consider :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

My understanding is that this wasn't a choice made by Anaconda - but rather feedback to these companies (Perception and OK - amoungst others) from customers about poor customer service and Anaconda playing silly buggers with pricing. Several suppliers have simply removed stock from Anaconda stores.


----------

